# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Du sollst nicht stehlen...

## Daniel Sun

_Australierin wegen Bierdeckeldiebstahls in Thailand in Haft


Sydney (AFP) — Weil sie in einer Bar auf der thailändischen Urlaubsinsel Phuket einen Bierdeckel geklaut haben soll, sitzt eine Australierin seit Tagen in Haft. Vier Nächte habe sie nun schon auf engstem Raum mit drei weiteren Häftlingen im Gefängnis verbracht, obwohl die Polizei wisse, dass sie unschuldig ist, klagte die 36-jährige Annice Smoel in einem Radio-Interview.

Eine Bekannte habe ihr den Bierdeckel als Scherz in die Tasche gesteckt und dies der Polizei auch so geschildert. Das habe die Beamten aber nicht interessiert. Australiens Premierminister Kevin Rudd sagte der vierfachen Mutter konsularische Unterstützung zu.

Nach der Schilderung des Barbesitzers Steve Woods, der ebenfalls Australier ist, wollte die Polizei seine Kundin zunächst nur zurechtweisen. Aber dann sei die Situation eskaliert, weil Smoel die Polizisten beschimpft habe und schließlich davongelaufen sei. "Dies ist eher ein Problem falschen Verhaltens und keine Strafsache", so Woods. Berichten zufolge kann die Urlauberin bis zu 14 Wochen ohne Anklage festgehalten werden.

Der Regierungschef des australischen Bundesstaats Victoria, John Brumby, sagte, in Zeiten, da alle Länder um Urlauber werben, wundere er sich über die Reaktion der Behörden auf Phuket. "Wer will schon nach Thailand in den Urlaub fahren, wenn man droht, eingesperrt zu werden, weil man in einer Bar Spaß hat?" Nicht nur wegen der Finanzkrise, auch wegen der sich über Monate hinziehenden teilweise gewaltsamen Ausschreitungen von Regierungsgegnern in Thailand muss die Tourismusbranche des südostasiatischen Staates in diesem Jahr mit einen Einbruch um etwa 3,2 Millionen Besucher rechnen.
_

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...xRlwPYVc8tM-Tw


Na dann   ::  besser gleich austrinken und erst gar keinen Bierdeckel benötigen!

----------

Jo, man scheint nichts auszulassen, das Land zu promoten.   :cool:

----------

Sollte die Meldung sich bewahrheiten, wäre es bloß ein weiterer Beweis wie sehr dieses Land am Arsch ist und die Spezies Farang zum Freiwild erklärt.

----------

Wie soll das weitergehen, wenn jetzt schon ein Bierdeckel ausreicht, dass ein zahlenden Gast von einem Vertreter der größten Maffia-Organisation Thailands angefickt (sorry, aber das macht mich beim zweiten lesen mehr als sauer) werden darf?
Zum Glück scheint das Thema in England und Australien hohe Wellen zu schlagen.
Es wird wieder mal einige tausend Urlauber kosten, die diesem Land den Rücken kehren. 
Und das ist gut so.

----------


## Enrico

Also ich schätze mal da ist dann mehr vorgefallen. Beamtenbeleidigung oder gar handgreiflich. Das sie nun wegen dem Deckel sitzt, mag ich mal bezweifeln. Oder es war ein besonderer Deckel aus Gold ...

----------

> Beamtenbeleidigung oder gar handgreiflich.



jaja..immer diese armen Bullen....

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na ja, es wird schon mehr vorgefallen sein...
...aber mit besoffenen Touristen sollte man schon einwenig nachsehen haben, schließlich sind sie es die Phuket überwasser halten. Und das die gleich mit dem Messer auf die Polizisten losgegangen ist, ist wohl genauso unwahrscheinlich, wie das sie des Bierdeckels wegen eingebuchtet wurde.

----------

> Also ich schätze mal da ist dann mehr vorgefallen. Beamtenbeleidigung...


Hierzu 2 Links:
http://www.thedaily.com.au/news/2009/ma ... mat-theft/
http://phuketwan.com/tourism/temper-tan ... urt-11130/

Wie man lesen kann, hat die Touristin den Braunen gegenüber die Contenance verloren.
Aber Schuld daran haben alleine diese Zahnstocher. (nochmals sorry, aber ich koche)
Alleine schon, einen Gast des Landes mit einer derartigen Lappalie von "offizieller" Seite zu behelligen.
Ich versuche mich in die Frau herein zu versetzen, die da, noch im Urlaubsfeeling, plötzlich von ein paar Braunen in voller Wixe für etwas, in der thaitypischen Oberrrotzigkeit, angemacht wird, was man erst einmal gar nicht verstehen kann. (später natürlich auch nicht)
Das ist Farang-Bashing schlimmster Ausprägung.
Thailand wäre gut beraten, diese "Polizisten" mit sofortiger Wirkung in die Antarktis zu versetzen und der Australierin einen hohen Wai zukommen zu lassen. Aber einen ganz hohen.

----------


## Enrico

Natürlich finde ich es ebenso auch nicht gut das da gleich die Bullen angelatscht kamen. Aber wie gesagt, was nun genau war wissen wir nicht. Wir kennen ja die Presse. Die Thailändische wird es etwas hochschaukeln, die andere wird es runterschauckel und betonen das es ein "uralter zerlatschter" Bierdeckel aus Pappe war (nur als Beispiel). 

Mal sehen obs da mehr zu erfahren gibt in nächster Zeit

----------

Zitat:
"_Wer will schon nach Thailand in den Urlaub fahren, wenn man droht, eingesperrt zu werden, weil man in einer Bar Spaß hat?" Nicht nur wegen der Finanzkrise, auch wegen der sich über Monate hinziehenden teilweise gewaltsamen Ausschreitungen von Regierungsgegnern in Thailand muss die Tourismusbranche des südostasiatischen Staates in diesem Jahr mit einen Einbruch um etwa 3,2 Millionen Besucher rechnen._"
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/ar ... PYVc8tM-Tw

Nur wenn der "Leidensdruck" groß genug ist, kann man mit Veränderungen rechnen.
Davon scheint dieses Land aber noch weit entfernt zu sein.
Noch so ein paar "Bierdeckel-Vorfälle" und aus den 3 Millionen, wie in dem Zitat, können schnell mal 6 und mehr werden.

----------

> Und das die gleich mit dem Messer auf die Polizisten losgegangen ist.


wer behauptet das?

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Daniel Sun
> 
> Und das die gleich mit dem Messer auf die Polizisten losgegangen ist.
> 
> 
> wer behauptet das?


Niemand, deshalb ist es ja auch unwahrscheinlich!

----------


## schiene

Ich bin da immer sehr vorsichtig mit Beurteilungen der Zusammenhänge wenn man sie nicht genau kennt.Nur wegen einem Bierdeckel wird sicher niemand verhaftet.Sicher gab es da unter den Australiern irgendwelche interne Auseinandersetzungen und "Kräftemessen"Meist,ja fast immer(nicht nur in Thailand)kommen am Ende der Geschichte ganz andere Zusammenhänge raus.
Beispiel:
Einem Barinhaber wird von einem betrunkenen Gast wegen einer angeblich zu hohen Rechnung angedroht bei der Polizeiz zu behaupten der Barinhaber würde Drogen besitzen und an seiner Bar damit handeln(stimmte nicht)Der Barbesitzer mit guten Beziehungen ruft zu Selbstschutz die Polizei und diese regeln dann gegen ein kleines Entgeld die Meinungsverschiedenheit zum Gunsten des Barinhabers.Ok,nicht ganz fair aber wenn man von Gästen so in die Enge getrieben wird und davon ausgehen muß das man wegen solchen Äußerungen von Gästen in Schwierigkeiten kommen könnte wehrt man sich auch.
Wie gesagt,es gibt viele Möglichkeiten warum,wieso weswegen.

----------

In dem Falle war es aber eine 36-jährige Mutter von 4 Kindern.

----------


## schiene

> In dem Falle war es aber eine 36-jährige Mutter von 4 Kindern.


richtig,aber wie gesagt,wir kennen die Zusammhänge nicht.Klar ist es absolut unangebracht und garaniert keine gute Werbung für Thailand.Solche oder ähnlicheVorkommnisse gibt es aber immer wieder weltweit.
Ich erinnere mich da an einen Fall letztes jahr in der Türkei.Da hat wohl auch eine Mutter einen Stein welche si im Meer gefunden hatte als Suvenier mitgenommen und beim Zoll wurde sie verhaftet da es sich angeblich um "Kulturgut"handelte.

----------

Als ich vor über 10 Jahren das erste mal nach Thailand flog, gab man mir nachvollziehbare Tipps wie: Keine Drogen und sich nicht lächerlich machen über den König sowie Buddha.

Heute muss man diese Liste mit allerlei Irrationalem spicken, damit der Urlaub im Traumland noch so gerade passt.

-  Trinke keinen mit der Bevölkerung, denn es könnte zum Streit kommen.
-  Spende dem Assi - Thai den höchsten Wai egal wie der dich behandelt, denn du bist nur Gast.
-  Frage beim betreten eines Restaurants ob du willkommen bist, nicht dass dir noch Bierdeckelraub angelastet wird.
-  Frauen, legt euch nicht Oben ohne an einen einsamen Strand. Das Schamgefühl eines Thais könnte euer Todesurteil sein.
-  Wenn ein Bulle Appetit auf deine  Frau/Freundin hat. Überlasse sie ihm. Dies könnte euer Leben retten.
-  Frauen, seit niemals zu freundlich zu einem Thai. Er könnte dies als Liebe empfinden und seine angetraute Holde in Rage bringen. Man würde euch sonst vielleicht reglos in Strandstühlen in Pattaya finden.

und und und und......

----------


## schiene

> Als ich vor über 10 Jahren das erste mal nach Thailand flog, gab man mir nachvollziehbare Tipps wie: Keine Drogen und sich nicht lächerlich machen über den König sowie Buddha.
> 
> Heute muss man diese Liste mit allerlei Irrationalem spicken, damit der Urlaub im Traumland noch so gerade passt.
> 
> -  Trinke keinen mit der Bevölkerung, denn es könnte zum Streit kommen.
> -  Spende dem Assi - Thai den höchsten Wai egal wie der dich behandelt, denn du bist nur Gast.
> -  Frage beim betreten eines Restaurants ob du willkommen bist, nicht dass dir noch Bierdeckelraub angelastet wird.
> -  Frauen, legt euch nicht Oben ohne an einen einsamen Strand. Das Schamgefühl eines Thais könnte euer Todesurteil sein.
> -  Wenn ein Bulle Appetit auf deine  Frau/Freundin hat. Überlasse sie ihm. Dies könnte euer Leben retten.
> ...


Ich möcht bestimmt nix gut reden aber alles,mehr oder weniger trifft auch auf *sehr viele ander Länder*ebenso zu und ist nicht unbedingt Thailandspezifich

----------

> Ich möcht bestimmt nix gut reden aber alles,mehr oder weniger trifft auch auf *sehr viele ander Länder*ebenso zu und ist nicht unbedingt Thailandspezifich


Nur weil es anderenorts auch so abgeht, hat man dadurch die Amnesty für solche Auswüchse?

----------


## Enrico

> Als ich vor über 10 Jahren das erste mal nach Thailand flog, gab man mir nachvollziehbare Tipps wie: Keine Drogen und sich nicht lächerlich machen über den König sowie Buddha.


Da fehlt aber ein schon damals gültiger Tipp, bleib ruhig, raste nicht aus und werde nicht laut.

----------

> Da fehlt aber ein schon damals gültiger Tipp, bleib ruhig, raste nicht aus und werde nicht laut.


Wo bleibt da der Spaß? Ist ja wie kucken aber nicht anfassen.
Was ich damit sagen will. Wer im internationalen Tourismus mit mischen will, muss halt auch mit den gängigen Schattenseiten leben. Wären Animationsdamen nicht, würde es zappenduster um den Tourismus bestellt. Denn überall wo diese Damen nicht so zahlreich vertreten sind, wird außerhalb der Peak früh schlafen gegangen.

----------


## Enrico

Das Jubeln mein ich ja nicht, mehr das "austicken" gegenüber Thais im Suff oder andersrum. Wie sich Ausis und Engländer usw. benehmen können im Urlaub, weis ja der eine oder andere.

Wie gesagt, wir wissen durch die Medien nicht was wirklich war, für die Thais ganz schrecklich, für unsere Medien lapidar, irgendwas dazwischen wird es gewesen sein. Wir werden es vielleicht nie erfahren, da es für die Medien bei uns schnell uninteressant wird...

----------

Vielleicht landen diese Geschichten in Containern?  ::

----------

Solange Akte dreister Unhöflichkeiten von Thaiseite nicht durch sinkende Urlauberzahlen begegnet wird, solange wird sich auch nichts ändern. 
Das war nicht der erste derartige Fall. Warten wir ab, wohin der Zug gehen wird.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Das es auch anders sein kann in Thailand, sprich das es auch freundlich zugehen kann, weiß man wenn man sich außerhalb der Touristenhochburgen bewegt. Aber es ist schon irgendwie eine Tendenz zu erkennen, dass man als "Gast" des Landes nicht unbedingt als solcher angesehen wird. Schade eigentlich! 

Es ist natürlich auch verständlich, dass sich die Thais von ihren Gästen nicht alles bieten lassen können. Doch irgendwie scheint die Willkür dabei sehr deutlich, zumindest wenn man sich in Touristenhochburgen bewegt. Mir ist das z.B. mal ganz deutlich in der Khao San Road aufgefallen, wo mich ein Ladenbesitzer sehr rüpelhaft angemacht hat, als ich ihm versucht habe zu erklären, dass ich mich erstmal umschauen wolle, bevor ich etwas kaufe. Wohlbemerkt ich wollte mich in seinem Laden umschauen und nicht bei der Konkurenz. 

Auch wenn man auf Phuket mit dem Moped unterwegs ist, fällt einem spätestens bei den Polizeikontrollen auf, das es einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen Farangs und Thais gibt. Farangs werden nämlich grundsätzlich angehalten und auf Führerscheine kontrolliert, während Thais höchstens angehalten werden, wenn sie keinen Helm tragen. 

Das gleich ist mir in Hua Hin passiert, roller ich da nur von einer Einfahrt zur nächsten mit laufendem Motor aber ohne Helm, will ein Wachtmeister gleich kassieren. Kommt ein Thai vorbeigebraust auch ohne Helm, wird der nicht weiter beachtet. Erst der nächste Farang, wird wieder rangewunken, diesmal mit Helm aber ohne internationalem Führerschein. Und so wechseln jeweils ein paar Baht aus Farang-Hände in Thai-Hände. Die paar Baht tuen nicht weh und Diskussionen sind eh zwecklos. Also, einfach als Interessante Erfahrung verbuchen. Bei solchen Kleinigkeiten kann man das ja noch ganz gut - bei "Bierdeckelklau" wird es da ja anscheinend schon ernster.

----------

Die Australierin wurde eben freigelassen.
Eine "Strafe" in Höhe von 1.000 Baht wurde vom Gouverneur von Phuket übernommen.
Der hatte interveniert, als er Telefonate des thailändischen Tourismus. und Aussenministeriums erhielt.
Eine Entschuldigung des Gouverneurs schloss sich an.
http://phuketwan.com/tourism/freed-auss ... lad-11137/

Tja, und wenn das jetzt nicht so ein Pressewirbel gegeben hätte....

----------


## Daniel Sun

Na Ende gut alles gut!?

Doch Schuld bleibt doch ein Farang...  ::  ...oder wie?
_Governor Wichai said he felt very sorry for her and considered she was not at fault. 

He wondered why the Australian owner of the Aussie Bar would allow a dispute to develop with a fellow Australian._

 ::

----------

Dass die Lady an der Bar was entwendet hatte ist ja nach wie vor nicht belegt.
Da gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Versionen zu.
Die Braunen können da noch so viel labern, wie sie wollen.
Der Beweis hierzu wurde bisher nicht öffentlich gemacht, wenn überhaupt jeweils vorhanden.
Thema beendet (für Thailand)? Ich hoffe doch nicht.

----------


## Greenhorn

Gibt's in Phuket eigentlich keine Touristenpolizei?

Die koennen gut english, die sind speziell fuer ausschreitende Situationen mit Fallangs geschult, .....

War dann wahrscheinlich doch im erhoehtem Masse "Gefahr im Verzug"!?!  ::

----------

Das kann man in den "Sicherheitshinweisen" des deutschen Auswärtigen Amtes lesen:

"..._In letzter Zeit sind deutsche Urlauber in Phuket (Patong) wiederholt Opfer von Banden geworden, die - offenbar im Zusammenwirken mit korrupten Polizeibeamten - Touristen Bagatelldelikte (Diebstahl von Uhrenimitaten etc.) unterstellen, um danach Geld zu erpressen. Wird diese Forderung abgelehnt, wird Anzeige bei der Polizei angedroht. Es wird dringend geraten, in diesen Fällen unverzüglich telefonischen Kontakt mit der Botschaft (02 2879000 während der Dienstzeiten und 081 8456224 Bereitschaftsdienst) aufzunehmen. Durch Intervention der Botschaft kann u.U. verhindert werden, dass die Betroffenen wegen nicht begangener Bagatelldelikte evtl. in lange Untersuchungshaft genommen werden, überhöhte Kautionszahlungen verlangt werden und/oder korrupte Anwälte durch die Polizei "vermittelt" werden. Sollte eine Kontaktaufnahme mit der Botschaft nicht gelingen, sollte bei einer evtl. Inhaftnahme darauf bestanden werden, dass die Botschaft durch die Polizei unverzüglich unterrichtet wird_..."

und auch das:

"..._In Thailand nimmt die Gewaltkriminalität (Raubüberfälle, teilweise mit Todesfolge) zu. Das betrifft insbesondere die Tourismushochburgen Phuket, Koh Samui und Pattaya. Auf der nördlich von Koh Samui gelegenen Insel Koh Pha Ngan ist ein Anstieg der Gewaltkriminalität zu verzeichnen. Außerdem werden zunehmend häufiger auf den monatlich stattfindenden „Mondscheinpartys“ (Full Moon Party) Frauen und Mädchen von unter Drogen oder Alkohol stehenden Teilnehmern vergewaltigt – teilweise mit Todesfolge_...."
http://www.auswaertiges-amt.de/diplo/de ... weise.html

----------

